# beef heart



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yep thats the good part about beefheart it not that expensive and it also very healthy for your fish,bulks them up..


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That is cheap! I pay .99 per pound.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

would chickenheart or porkheart work as well as beefheart?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

As long as it has no extra crap thrown on it"preservatives", it should be fine.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

Hmmmmm gonna get my guys some beefheart tonight for their feast


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i like buyin individual beefheart cubes at petco


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

How does everyone else buy beefheart? I'm in Manhattan, Kansas and the only place I find beefheart sells me the whole damn heart frozen. It's a pain to try and cut up and also a big mess. The heart weighs about 4-5 pounds and costs me around $4.00. My Ps love it, but I don't think I want to mess with it again unless it's an easier way.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

kool here i get a beef heart for about 3 bucks or so... dependong on how many Kg's it weighs


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Beefhearts on my side of the field are $1.39lbs at most asian markets. My Ps love it, but made the mistake on buying too much and just endup up getting spoiled. Also, my hands smell nasty as hell after.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> wont spoil if you do what i did.
> Had wife cut them all up, removing all fat. Put in individual meal size packs, removed all air, and put in the freezer. Whoo haa.
> Got the next 12-14 feedings right there.
> 
> MAD


 Thanks for the tip, MAD.







I knew there was some tricks to it.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah MAD the beefheart is definately a good addition to your p's diet. I did the same thing with mine, I put meal sized portions in freezer bags and made sure there was no air in them. Still can't believe how fast my p's grew after I put it in their diet. BlackPiranha, I used to use those cubes as well. After switching to the cubes cut up from teh actual heart it was much better because it doesn't disintergrate like the petco cubes do which helps cut down on debris in the tank...buying it from the butcher is also much much cheaper, I hate to think how much money I wasted on the petco cubes.

mark


----------

